# New fishfinder



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

want to upgrade not sure what to buy. I have a gps already so it wouldn't have to have one. Just want to mark fish the more detailed the better. Cost doesn't matter. Preferably with a big screen. Thoughts?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Both lowrance and humminbird make a great sonar/gps. Most of the times you won't be saving too much to just buy a fish finder. And lowrance had combo units where you can get the gps/sonar and also a navionics chip which if you check out the maps of both units you will see the difference. Many different options out there.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd take a trip to the Bass Pro near Toledo. There is a "kid" (anyone under 30 is a kid to me now) that really knows his stuff. Sorry I don't know his name. Anyway, they have quite a few demo units to play with. I've found it useful to actually get my hands on the unit. If cost is not too much of a concern you should be able to find a really good unit. The advancement in electronics over the last few years has been impressive.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out the Garmin touch screen on sale at Wesr Marine.


----------

